# Todays spinning



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

289 yards south down. Now I got to decide how I'm dying it.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

That looks great. I haven't had any spinning time the last few days. I've been trying to stay up with the Tour de Fleece on ravelry but just don't have time. I signed on for two test knits so that is taking up most of my crafting time.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful. Your yarn looks so even. it will be fun to decide on the color you want.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you! I went with blue.


----------



## gramro (Feb 6, 2012)

You do beautiful spinning. Love that blue!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

gramro said:


> You do beautiful spinning. Love that blue!


Thank you, food coloring, lol


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful. Lovely colour very even and vibrant.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks so plump and squishy!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Impressive spinning! And, really, what is not to like about blue? You choose such a mouth-watering color to complement your work.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice even spinning. The color blue is my favorite. South down is on the Save em to shave em list it is a great fiber to spin and knit with.


----------

